# Do not upgrade your CentOS 6 kernel to 2.6.32-431.1.2.el6



## rds100 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have posted an advisory for our users here - https://www.fitvps.com/members/announcements/85/CentOS-65-kernel-2632-43112el6---DO-NOT-UPGRADE.html

But since not everyone is our user, here is a general heads up: Do not upgrade your CentOS 6 system with the newest kernel 2.6.32-431.1.2.el6. This would make your system unbootable.

This affects people with dedicated servers or KVM VPSes. People with OpenVZ VPSes should not worry, since they are using the hosnode's kernel.

There is already an entry about this in the CentOS's bugtracker - http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=6831


----------



## fisle (Dec 13, 2013)

..Friday the 13th.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## blergh (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, that and the fact that there still are issues with E1000e-cards...


----------



## Jack (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice Present for Friday 13th.


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks for heads up

Lucky me, i skipped that and opted for Oracle Linux's 3.8.13 UEK3 kernel

on KVM VPS


```
uname -r
3.8.13-16.2.2.el6uek.x86_64
```


----------

